# buying bully sticks online???



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I've been searching for a source for high quality bully sticks that aren't as expensive as those in the pet stores. Does anyone have a site that they like? I see a wide array of prices in my searching. 

A couple other questions: 
Do you buy the odor free or regular sticks?
How many bully sticks can a puppy have? Is one a day too many? 
Has anyone given their dogs beef trachea sticks? Are they as safe as bully sticks--they look like they would break/snap. 

Input welcomed! :thanks:


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

I buy mine off www.bestbullysticks.com which I got off this forum. I also buy the odor free. Koda usually gets half a 12 in stick a day at most..usually only on weekdays. We give her one while we are cooking dinner and eating so she doens't have to just sit there and watch us...


----------



## Benita (Oct 12, 2011)

OutWest said:


> I've been searching for a source for high quality bully sticks that aren't as expensive as those in the pet stores. Does anyone have a site that they like? I see a wide array of prices in my searching.
> 
> A couple other questions:
> Do you buy the odor free or regular sticks?
> ...


www.bestbullysticks.com! Matt gets the braided 12inch ones. I have the feeling they last longer than the regular ones. Can't recommend the beef trachea. They don't last half as long as the bully sticks.


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

Bully Sticks All Natural Bully Stick Dog Treats Dog Cookies For Dogs or Bully Sticks - All Natural Value Dog Treats - Best Bully Stick

Request a Free Sample - All Natural Bully Sticks
you can TRY to get a free one the first of every month if you are in the first 150 (i think) to apply.

Dexter can plow through them, so I only give him one every once in a while.


----------

